

Brocoin: Why Bitcoin’s male domination will be its downfall - ilamont
http://fusion.net/story/124655/why-bitcoins-male-domination-will-be-its-downfall/

======
aminok
Absurd. All early stage tech industries are male-dominated, from the early PC
industry to the early internet to the current maker industry.

